# Where have you been all my life!!!



## shop_junkie (May 3, 2005)

Just wanted to say a quick hello to everyone!
I'm sure we'll be chatting soon


----------



## jamiemeng (May 3, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------



## Jessica (May 3, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## Janice (May 3, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 3, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## user2 (May 4, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 4, 2005)

Welcome!!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (May 5, 2005)

welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im sure you'll love it here


----------

